# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Конкурс "+100500"!

## JAHolper

Правила простые. Пользователь, чьё сообщение будет под номером 500 - победитель.

Пишем в теме что угодно. =)

Запрещается писать несколько сообщений подряд от одного пользователя.

*Приз - 5 000 BYR*

Номер сообщения указан справа вверху. Мой пост первый. Поехали! =)
P.S. Пост 499 получит поощрительные 1 000 BYR =)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

А чего такой маленький приз?

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Ну и я с вами)))

----------


## tone4ka

) я тут тоже=)

----------


## JAHolper

> А чего такой маленький приз?


Просто купюры в 500 тысяч не нашёл. =)



> Ну и я с вами)))


Сообщения незарегистрированных не считаются и будут удалены после 400-го...



> ) я тут тоже=)


всегда рады =)

----------


## Незарегистрированный

http://www.zhodino.eu/showthread.php?t=1799
Mouse:  
 "У меня такое предложение: создать тему типа курилки-флудилки. В ней отключить счетчик сообщений и проч., и у кого много слов, или надо пар спустить - отрываются в этой теме. 
 Если не будет пользоваться успехом - просто удалить, так как ни на какие показатели статистики не будет влиять."

Вот мы её и нашли:флуди--не хочу,только ещё и с пользой...

----------


## Mouse

А если удалятся все незарегистрированные, счетчик тоже уменьшиться?

----------


## JAHolper

Да. =)
Но удаляться будут только те, которые будут идти после 400-го.

----------


## Mouse

Чтоб без дела не флудить, скажите, кто угодно, в каком городе живет и что там красивое есть! Может приеду)) Или просто наводку на красивые виды

----------


## JAHolper

Ну в Полоцке есть много всего. =)
Думаю, каждый белорус хоть раз обязан побывать в Полоцке и пройтись по достопримечательностям. Иначе Беларусь не познать.
Хотя я не в Полоцке живу.)

В родном городе Жлобине так сразу интересных мест не придумаешь. Здесь люди интересные. =)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Ну в Полоцке есть много всего. =)
> Думаю, каждый белорус хоть раз обязан побывать в Полоцке и пройтись по достопримечательностям. Иначе Беларусь не познать.
> Хотя я не в Полоцке живу.)
> 
> В родном городе Жлобине так сразу интересных мест не придумаешь. Здесь люди интересные. =)


Ты не прав, в Жлобине много красивых мест, просто многие не замечают этого.
Ну а для туристов есть Ледовый Дворец, Аквапарк ну и масса других развлечений.

----------


## JAHolper

нет, ну для меня конечно есть интересные места. Но скорее благодаря предыстории и моему конкретному взгляду на них. А как туриста меня бы наверное только аквапарк и прочие бездушные штуки заинтересовали.

----------


## vova230

Ерунда, надо в столицу ехать. Например ко мне в Ивье, как-никак мусульманская столица Беларуси.

----------


## Mouse

> В родном городе Жлобине так сразу интересных мест не придумаешь.* Здесь люди интересные. =)*


Я как-то людей незнакомых не могу фотографировать((

----------


## JAHolper

а ты с ними знакомься сразу 

15

----------


## Mouse

> Ерунда, надо в столицу ехать. Например ко мне в Ивье, как-никак мусульманская столица Беларуси.


А как туда добраться, транспорт там регулярный есть?

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> А как туда добраться, транспорт там регулярный есть?


Едь лучше в Гомель, в парк, там очень красиво и камеру возьми. там много чего пофотографировать есть.

----------


## Mouse

Мне как то хочется по закаулкам пошастать, а про большие города - все они на одно лицо. Но если добирусь, то обязательно с камерой))

----------


## Незарегистрированный

В Минск,в Троицкое. Там вроде как под старину.Да и рядом куча всего:стелла,Дворец спорта,река опять же,короче красиво.

----------


## JAHolper

лучше сидеть дома и снимать хом видео)

----------


## vova230

> А как туда добраться, транспорт там регулярный есть?


Приехал в Минск на автовокзал "Восточный", а там билет на автобус до Ивья. И всего делов. Предварительно лучше со мной связаться, хотя бы встречу.

----------


## JAHolper

22

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> 22


ну до 500 тут еще дооолго

----------


## JAHolper

тебе кажется)

----------


## Niko2040

Да, ща как флуданут, дык и денег не хватит. Зы, Коля, ну скок можно у меня народ с форума уводить? мне аж пичально стало, что у меня теперь угофорум, на котором только одна школота..

----------


## BAHEK

> только одна школота..


даа, лутше кода на форуме много старых дядек))) Можно тода устроить форум аля "кому за 50"

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Да, ща как флуданут, дык и денег не хватит. Зы, Коля, ну скок можно у меня народ с форума уводить? мне аж пичально стало, что у меня теперь угофорум, на котором только одна школота..


Не печалься Артурка, просто у тебя администрация вредная, школота, банить любит от скуки, вот и уменьшаеться онлайн на твоем форуме 

P.S. Не флуданешь, забаню^^

----------


## vova230

> даа, лутше кода на форуме много старых дядек))) Можно тода устроить форум аля "кому за 50"


Ты не прав ВАНЕК, просто не надо заострять внимание на возраст. На форумах все равны, здесь нет генералов, просто вести себя надо культурно, а то иногда прикрываясь якобы молодежным сленгом устраивают на форумах свары, склоки и всеобщий бардак. А потом говорят, что неинтересно.



> Не печалься Артурка, просто у тебя администрация вредная, школота, банить любит от скуки, вот и уменьшаеться онлайн на твоем форуме 
> 
> P.S. Не флуданешь, забаню^^


Да, администрация должна быть не на столько вредная, сколько справедливая, чтобы личные симпатии или дружба не отражались на работе форума. Кроме того сама должна строго придерживаться правил форума.

----------


## kalita

Охохо, все сюда что ли перешли?

----------


## JAHolper

тридцать

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Охохо, все сюда что ли перешли?


1 - тут форум лучше
2 - люди адекватнее
3 - денег заработать можно

----------


## JAHolper

где деньги)

----------


## АВИАТОР

Да,не всегда прокси рулят((((

----------


## JAHolper

> Да,не всегда прокси рулят((((


Какие прокси?

----------


## kalita

> 1 - тут форум лучше
> 2 - люди адекватнее
> 3 - денег заработать можно


неужели все так кардинально изменилось?

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> неужели все так кардинально изменилось?


ну а что не видно?
даже я перебрался с байнетса суда, а там почти и не бываю, разве что по делу

----------


## JAHolper

так то следующее сообщение)

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Из новостей: "Румас рассказал Лукашенко о кризисе в экономике РБ"    
Да уже как полгода в  экономике не кризис,а полная ж**а...

----------


## AKON

Долго же писать

----------


## Незарегистрированный

40

----------


## JAHolper

> Долго же писать


Это смотря как писать)

----------


## Mouse

> Это смотря как писать)


Стоя удобней!

----------


## AKON

> Стоя удобней!


Это тебе не ударение ставить!))

----------


## kalita

Да тут флудерастить и флудерастить ишО

----------


## JAHolper

+100500

----------


## AKON

не говорите))

----------


## JAHolper

пишите)

----------


## kalita

+100500

----------


## AKON

-500100

----------


## JAHolper

50

----------


## AKON

Что тут вообще твориться?

----------


## kalita

52

----------


## Незарегистрированный

А у меня вчера мама из Бельгии приехала

----------


## JAHolper

а у меня дома сидит о_О

----------


## Незарегистрированный

что это значит :
--типа офигел - один глаз на лоб уже вылез, до второго не дошло ещё - только
                                                                     собирается лезть)
--Шары налиты,а улыбка вширь!
--О_О - удивление о_О,  - очень сильное удивление
--типа " ЧЁ?" или "О! ПЕСДЕЦ!!!"    (ну это типа не знаю,но отвечу)

----------


## kalita

56

----------


## JAHolper

типа вообще мануал по смайлам)

----------


## AKON

о_О

----------


## Sadist

> ну а что не видно?
> даже я перебрался с байнетса суда, а там почти и не бываю, разве что по делу


Дада,по делу))

----------


## AKON

Разгоняемся

----------


## kalita

61. Осталось всего ничего

----------


## JAHolper

всего 438)

----------


## Sasha

В кабине самолета пилот не выключил громкую связь, и говорил второму пилоту: 
- Щас выпью кофе, пойд и трахну стюардессу. 
В салоне все слышно, стюардесса краснея, роняет поднос и бежит в сторону кабины. 
Голос старого еврея сзади: 
- Дочька, не спеши, он же еще кофе не выпил!

----------


## AKON

хохохо

----------


## JAHolper

какой некрасивый анекдот))

----------


## AKON

Ужос

----------


## JAHolper

комедия

----------


## kalita

Ну раз уж тут и анекдоты пошли, то ...

-Алло, милиция? Тут на улице хлопают, приезжайте скорее! А, нет, там просто выстрелы, извините, показалось...

----------


## AKON

как все запущено)

----------


## JAHolper

70

----------


## kalita

71

----------


## AKON

Продолжаем

----------


## kalita

73

----------


## Sasha

Клиент - администратору:
- Можно сделать так, чтобы у меня с 00:00 до 9:00 не было интернета?
- Что, спать хочется?
- Ага…

----------


## AKON

> Адрес: Zopole


Жополе?

----------


## kalita

> Жополе?


Может Заполье?

----------


## AKON

У нас есть Заполье) Но очень похоже на 


> Жополе

----------


## Sasha

Жополе ошибки быть не может.

----------


## AKON

Вот о чем я и говорил)

----------


## JAHolper

80 =)

----------


## kalita

81, так-то.

----------


## Mouse

слабовато, вот 82, это по сурьёзней!
Кстати, гроза в Жодино была, пару дней назад?

----------


## AKON

ХЗ

----------


## JAHolper

гроза не грозит

----------


## Mouse

я в Новогрудке хотел молнию заснять, так как ё##ит возле окна, что мой энтузиазм скатился по штанине на пол))

----------


## AKON

нужно было поднять, засунуть назад и всетаки заснять)

----------


## JAHolper

так снять или засунуть?

----------


## AKON

очевидно же

----------


## kalita

89

----------


## AKON

90

----------


## JAHolper

91.
следующий)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

92

----------


## JAHolper

без семи сто)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

без четырестошести пять тысяч

----------


## AKON

> без четырестошести пять тысяч


Может 500?

----------


## kalita

96

----------


## AKON

всего то

----------


## kalita

98

----------


## Незареганый

99

----------


## AKON

100 как бе

----------


## kalita

101:sdfgrere:

----------


## AKON

оуоу

----------


## kalita

103 )

----------


## AKON

А вообще конкурс же 100500 называется, нужно и за сотню вознаграждение давать

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Аретмка, я 15 августа еду в Рог, так выпишу тебе за 100

----------


## AKON

Опять деньги все потеряете))

----------


## Mouse

В стране очередной прод кризис? Народ расхватывает сахар и проч ерунду!

----------


## AKON

Президент сказал у нас все хорошо))

----------


## JAHolper

учтем в следующей версии)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Опять деньги все потеряете))


надеюсь что нет

----------


## AKON

> надеюсь что нет


У нас с этим не шутят))

----------


## JAHolper

так то дальше

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> У нас с этим не шутят))


чуть-что, бери с собой 200тыс

----------


## AKON

> чуть-что, бери с собой 200тыс


На меня это не распостроняется)

----------


## kalita

115

----------


## AKON

> 115


Мы тут не счет ведем

----------


## Mouse

(27-5*4)+10^2

----------


## AKON

> (27-5*4)+10^2


Не обязательно так извращаться)

----------


## Mouse

я и не так могу))

----------


## JAHolper

один два ноль

----------


## Mouse

> один два ноль


 +1

----------


## AKON

куда уж точнее)

----------


## Mouse

123 - чем не оригинальность и магия)))

----------


## AKON

с такими тэмпами мы дойдем до обратного результата))

----------


## JAHolper



----------


## AKON

> *


что-то в этом есть, особенно если с гостя смотреть))

----------


## JAHolper

127)

----------


## kalita

128

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> 128


моя квартира^^

----------


## AKON

А так насрать))

----------


## JAHolper

131)

----------


## AKON

И в очередной раз

----------


## JAHolper



----------


## Sanych

Подвинем тему

----------


## AKON

Куда?

----------


## Sanych

Вперед и только вперед. Потом вверх и снова вперед!! Примерно так, говорили в фильме "Игла"

----------


## AKON

Витька Цой говорил?))

----------


## Mouse

ходил сча к зубному, ширнули ультракаина, а он не подействовал. Вспомнил прошлые походы к дантистам, когда от боли были только крепкие спинки стульев))

----------


## AKON

Видимо бухал вчера, с бадуна не берет обезбаливающее)

----------


## Mouse

трезв как огурчик. Доктор сказал что часто этим балуюсь, организм жаждит бОльшей дозы

----------


## AKON

Ультрокаин пьешь?))

----------


## АВИАТОР

Пьют ВОТКУ

----------


## AKON

Пить можно много чего

----------


## kalita

144 

Сколько сообщений подряд в этой теме писать можно?

----------


## JAHolper

145

Читай первый пост. Подряд нельзя писать вообще. Только после кого-либо.

----------


## AKON

Не  люблю цифры, тупо както

----------


## JAHolper

пиши буквы)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

надо почистить тему от флуда

----------


## kalita

149

----------


## vova230

Флуд живет и процветает.
150

----------


## JAHolper

один пять один

----------


## AKON

рас рас

----------


## SDS

какие - то позывные несерьёзные...

----------


## Mashulya

ещё)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> ещё)


Девушка, по чем нынче ливчики?

----------


## kalita



----------


## Sasha

Жена ждёт вечером с работы мужа.Час нету,второй,третий...Сутки минули,а его всё нет,вторые,третьи Жена вся изошла,вот-вот на срыве.Обзвонила все ментовки,больницы,морги.На пятые сутки приходит муж в дрись синюшный,рожа покоцана,из ширинки женские трусы торчат. 
Ж:-Ну и чё,опездол,думаешь я после этого домой тебя пущу!!! 
М:-Отвали,я за гитарой...

----------


## kalita

> Жена ждёт вечером с работы мужа.Час нету,второй,третий...Сутки минули,а его всё нет,вторые,третьи Жена вся изошла,вот-вот на срыве.Обзвонила все ментовки,больницы,морги.На пятые сутки приходит муж в дрись синюшный,рожа покоцана,из ширинки женские трусы торчат. 
> Ж:-Ну и чё,опездол,думаешь я после этого домой тебя пущу!!! 
> М:-Отвали,я за гитарой...


помнится мне смысл оригинала с точностью наоборот) За гитарой пришла жена

----------


## Sasha

*kalita*, 

Видимо это уже другая семья))

----------


## Mouse

Я помню рекламу НАТС про белок и Мозг, но этот ценник вынес их мне нах...

Если не читабельно: батончик с комбинорованным корпусом! - это чё такое??

----------


## JAHolper

может быть у неё типа разные слои там идут...)

----------


## kalita

163. Номер моей квартиры

----------


## JAHolper

выходит, твой дом - мой дом)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> 163. Номер моей квартиры


Калита, а ты знаешь что мы еще не видели твои фото?

----------


## JAHolper

непорядок

----------


## kalita

> Калита, а ты знаешь что мы еще не видели твои фото?


Знаю

----------


## Mashulya

рас-два-рас)

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Тут заводил и людей,готовых и умеющих общаться в чате не хватает. И, к сожалению,мало уважения друг к другу.

----------


## Mouse

> Тут заводил и людей,готовых и умеющих общаться в чате не хватает. И, к сожалению,мало уважения друг к другу.


Почему инкогнито? Или боимся открытой полемики? Слова типа "лень регаться, тут уг форум и т.п." не принемаются!
Я готов пообщаться, люблю поспорить, причем уважаю грамотных людей, умеющих обосновать и доказать свою точку зрения, соблюдая рамки приличия. И не важен исход спора, если у людей разные мнения, это не значит враги!

----------


## JAHolper

много уважения сложно получить через посты на форуме)

----------


## kalita

> много уважения сложно получить через посты на форуме)


ну тут с какой стороны посмотреть. Если человек грамотен, вежлив и вполне обоснованно отстаивает свою точку зрения, лично я сниму перед ним шляпу.

----------


## Mouse

Добавлю к вышесказанному, что именно по постам, когда не видно самого человека, можно многое по нему рассказать. Тем более, многие не носят тут масок, как при реальном общении, и если человек имеет некрасивые черты личности, тут они могут более явно проявиться.

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Написать достойный пост гораздо легче, чем совершить достойный поступок.

----------


## SDS

Достойный поступок - это как?
Вот, окажусь я в среду вечером на площади возле ЦУМа, буду носки там себе покупать.
Выйду, а там бритые будут на моих глазах девушку в машину без номеров волоком тащить, а менты будут в ста метрах делать вид, что ничего не видят - и какой должен быть у меня поступок?

----------


## Mouse

> Написать достойный пост гораздо легче, чем совершить достойный поступок.


У меня есть мнение, что "гнусный" человек не станет тратить время для написания хорошего поста. Проще и легче послать всех или написать что-нибудь оскорбительное. А при том, как человек говорит/пишет, можно, хоть и поверхностно, судить о нём.

Естественно, писать можно всё что угодно.

В принципе, на форуме никто не ждёт, что придет мессия, и будит учить всех нравственной жизни. Вы тут для реализации потребностей, заложенных природой: самовыражение, признание, и главное - просто общение, без которого человеку очень дискомфортно. Так давайте вместе создадим себе все благоприятные условия. На сим, все кто еще не зарегистрировался - милости просим, без вас может быть скучно!

----------


## JAHolper

+1

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Знаю


так мб кинешь нам свои фото? мы посмотрим на тебя^^

----------


## JAHolper

*заценим)

----------


## kalita

Я породистая собака, чтобы меня оценивали?

----------


## Mouse

это просто маньяки-людоеды, так что они кого угодно могут оценить!

----------


## AKON

оп оп оп

----------


## JAHolper

фотки фотки)

----------


## Mouse

Офигеть, самурай разрубает пулю на лету

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

не думал, что увижу искусство иай-дзюцу воочию

----------


## AKON

А я так и не увидел, потомучто гость))

----------


## JAHolper

так то на видео и я смогу её разрубить...

----------


## AKON

А я могу зубами на лету перекусить)

----------


## JAHolper

перекусить я в любой позе могу, лишь бы было что)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Я породистая собака, чтобы меня оценивали?


Так, ну-ка скинь фото, а то стисняешься, да мы же просто посмотрик какая ты у нас и все

----------


## kalita

> Так, ну-ка скинь фото, а то стисняешься, да мы же просто посмотрик какая ты у нас и все


Я очень стеснительная, поэтому фоток нет и не будет

----------


## AKON

Не фотогиничная))

----------


## JAHolper

фотогигиеничная)

----------


## AKON

Это в том числе)

----------


## JAHolper

на крайняк можно видос

----------


## SDS

Флуд в чистом виде с элементами мазо...

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Хом видео

----------


## JAHolper

так то как-то

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Я очень стеснительная, поэтому фоток нет и не будет


Ну Лееенка, ну покажись, м? Я уверен ты красивая девушка, вот ты стеснительность далой, тут все свои

----------


## JAHolper

+198500

----------


## Mouse

Первый день месяца. У кого как прошёл этот первый день последнего месяца лета первого года второй десятки 21 века??

----------


## SDS

У меня - тяжко. Вчера был день ВМФ, а я нахимовец - пил из ведра, без меры...

----------


## Mouse

А я не знал про этот день, но как чувствовал, что-то к воде тянет, вот и пивка, на всяк пожарный залил))

----------


## Mashulya

202 =)

----------


## JAHolper

203)

----------


## kalita

204)

----------


## Mouse

математику за лето решили повторить?

----------


## JAHolper

206.
Считать тоже надо уметь.)

----------


## kalita

207

----------


## JAHolper

два ноль восемь

----------


## Mouse

Это похоже на героев мультфильма про Телемилитрямдию. Раз ромашка, Два ромашка..Семь.. А я четвёртую сорвал)))

----------


## JAHolper

два один ноль пуск)

----------


## Mouse

Чтот я забыл, при получении звезды премия пологается или нет?

----------


## JAHolper

эмм, вроде нет, свернулась эта акция сразу после открытия)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> эмм, вроде нет, свернулась эта акция сразу после открытия)


Ну и правильно, а то обонкротишься

----------


## JAHolper

так то я экономный

----------


## SDS

Страна "экономистов".
И все, мля, из Могилёвской губернии.
Там климат или инкубатор какой особенный???
Вот там и надо ядерный реактор строить...

----------


## JAHolper

а почему Могилёвской?

----------


## SDS

*JAHolper*, 
Биографии ихние почитай, где - кто - и чем заведовал.

----------


## Mouse

Да все из одного колхоза

----------


## JAHolper

а о ком идёт речь? А то я не в теме)

----------


## SDS

*JAHolper*, 
Речь идёт о самом Главном.

----------


## kalita

221

----------


## JAHolper

о погоде в доме?)

----------


## SDS

Страна явно нуждается в хороших синоптиках.
Где - нибудь этому шаманству учат?

----------


## Sadist

Учат,в племени Угандва,он им там позарез нужен

----------


## Mouse

Жаль, что президента поменяли в Центрально-Африканской Республике - был порядочным людоедом. Всех послов приглашал на обед)))

----------


## JAHolper

два два шесть

----------


## Mouse

248!!!

----------


## JAHolper

два два восемь, папиросим

----------


## Sanych

Середины даже ещё нет

----------


## JAHolper



----------


## Mr_Vinni

Чего-то медленно флудим

----------


## JAHolper



----------


## kalita

233

----------


## JAHolper

два три четыре)

----------


## Незарегистрированный

> BAHEK: JAHolper, ну или учиш*ь*      английский)


          Отличный совет    

И не в обиду BAHEK,английский--бог с ним,обрати внимание на русский,он у тебя сильно хромает

----------


## Mouse

> Отличный совет    
> 
> И не в обиду, BAHEK, английский--бог с ним, обрати внимание на русский,он у тебя сильно хромает


Это точно. Про пробелы перед "," молчу))

----------


## kalita

237.

Уроки рускаГа шоли?

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Из дневника инопланетянина:  День 45. Прилетели  американцы. За четыре часа  взломали наш бункер. Угостили  гамбургами. Было вкусно. Не  всем хватило. Зажарили  американцев. День 81.  Прилетели японцы. С помощью  нано технологий за два часа  взломали наш бункер .  Угостили  суши. Было вкусно. Не всем  хватило. Зажарили японцев.  День 153. Прилетели русские. С  помощью лома и какой-то  матери за две минуты  взломали бункер . Раздали всем  пиз**й. Было не вкусно , но  хватило всем

----------


## JAHolper

ахаха)

----------


## Незарегистрированный

пробелы перед "," -- это что?

----------


## Mouse

> пробелы перед "," -- это что?


...--бог с ним, обрати внимание на русский,он у тебя сильно хромает

сравнить с

... -- бог с ним, обрати внимание на русский, он у тебя сильно хромает

Я не всегда уверен в правописании, поэтому не поучаю остальных. А если кто-то решил блеснуть знаниями - то хотя бы перед добавлением поста, надо было доверить проверку MS Word, потому как были допущены ошибка в расстановке знаков препинания и опечатки, когда слова писались слитно, без пробелов.

----------


## Mashulya

*два* _четыре_ два

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Так всё таки: пробелы перед "," -- это что?  Давай,друг,отвечай,если сказал...

Разговор в чате: - Помогите, уменяпробелнеработает! 
Ответ: - Настоящему_программисту_пр  обел_не_нужен!

----------


## JAHolper



----------


## kalita

245

----------


## JAHolper

246)

----------


## kalita

247

----------


## Mouse

Уря. 248! в общаге была моя комната))

----------


## kalita

249

----------


## JAHolper

половина

----------


## kalita

251

----------


## JAHolper

два пять два

----------


## SDS

666

----------


## Mouse

Кстати, 666 = Нейрон. А вам известно почему?

----------


## JAHolper

потому что ученые придумали?)

----------


## Mouse

Нет, древние христиане. Нейрон - имя царя.

----------


## kalita

> Кстати, 666 = Нейрон. А вам известно почему?


А случаем Вы не про Нерона Кесаря говорите?

----------


## JAHolper

рас рас)

----------


## SDS

999

----------


## JAHolper

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## kalita

*261*

----------


## JAHolper

два шесть два

----------


## kalita

263

----------


## JAHolper

2шесть4

----------


## kalita

265

----------


## Mouse

Как-то скучно флудим. Надо подзодорить народ! Вспомнил застольную игру: название пока не скажу, а вот напишите название своего любимого фильма/книги.

----------


## Carlen

Самая скучная тема из двадцати семи страниц. На мой взгляд немного неудавшаяся.

----------


## Mouse

Я думаю из-за лени, всё сошлось к простой математике... Но под конец, возможно, наступит перелом, когда денюжка будет разыгрываться.

----------


## Carlen

Да все будут писать 267, 268, 269 и т.д.

----------


## JAHolper

было бы интереснее, если бы в тему писали какой-нибудь текст или картинку связанную с номером поста. Но, не знаю как кому, а я в основном пишу с телефона...

----------


## kalita

Общее количество мячей Шевы за карьеру достигло впечатляющей цифры *271*. Этот показатель включает в себя голы, забитые на высшем уровне. Если же прибавить к этому количеству 16 мячей за "Динамо-2" в первой украинской лиге, а также 12 голов за юношескую и молодежную сборные нашей страны, получится почти магическая цифра 299. Так что уже вскоре форвард может отпраздновать юбилей, хотя он и будет несколько символическим.

----------


## AKON

=)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*273*-я резервная танковая дивизия (нем. 273. Reserve-Panzer-Division) — танковая дивизия вермахта во Второй мировой войне.

Статья *273*. Создание, использование и распространение вредоносных программ для ЭВМ

 1. Создание программ для ЭВМ или внесение изменений в существующие программы, заведомо приводящих к несанкционированному уничтожению, блокированию, модификации либо копированию информации, нарушению работы ЭВМ, системы ЭВМ или их сети, а равно использование либо распространение таких программ или машинных носителей с такими программами -
 наказываются лишением свободы на срок до трех лет со штрафом в размере до двухсот тысяч рублей или в размере заработной платы или иного дохода осужденного за период до восемнадцати месяцев.
 2. Те же деяния, повлекшие по неосторожности тяжкие последствия, -
 наказываются лишением свободы на срок до семи лет.

----------


## AKON

Многа букаф

----------


## kalita

275—276 — Император Рима Марк Клавдий Тацит (200—276).

----------


## AKON

76 лет прожил, живучий

----------


## Mouse

О, дело сдвинулось! Я сегодня ехал в автобусе, и там были на каждом сидении ремень безопасности. Потом пожалел, что не пристегнулся. На очередном спящем полицейским чуть не получил сотрясение, от удара головой в потолок. Еще пару раз у людей вылетали сумки))

----------


## AKON

Это что за автобусы такие?

----------


## Mouse

Из Борисова, пригородные, Изусу или похожие, небольшие такие, как на маршруте Жодино-Минск.

----------


## AKON

Исузу может

----------


## Mouse

все они на одно лицо))

----------


## AKON

ога

----------


## Mashulya

283

----------


## AKON

вот оно как

----------


## Mr_Vinni

опасносте оО

----------


## AKON

голактеко?

----------


## JAHolper

эх

----------


## AKON

охохо

----------


## BAHEK

давайте вместо скучных номерков анегдоты (по 1 на сообщение) постить 
_
Объявление: 
Потерялaсь собaкa. 
Приметы: левое ухо откушено, хвост оторвaн, спрaвa выдрaн клок шерсти, хромaет нa две ноги... 
Откликaется нa кличку "Счaстливчик"... 
_

----------


## JAHolper

не, для анекдотов и так тема есть)

----------


## kalita

291

----------


## JAHolper

2   9   2

----------


## kalita

293

----------


## BAHEK

ну вот опять

----------


## AKON

29*5*



> ну вот опять

----------


## Sadist

тра-та-та-та-та-та-та я кастрировал кота

----------


## AKON

Ок

----------


## Mouse

> тра-та-та-та-та-та-та я кастрировал кота


теперь это не кот, а кошко

----------


## AKON

=)

----------


## JAHolper

три сотни

----------


## kalita

Три сотни одЫн.

----------


## AKON

го го го

----------


## kalita

303

----------


## AKON

ога

----------


## JAHolper

three hundred five

----------


## AKON

сикес))))

----------


## JAHolper

семён)

----------


## AKON

севён)
эйтын

----------


## Mr_Vinni

зоя

----------


## kalita

310

----------


## JAHolper

налево

----------


## kalita

направо

----------


## Mr_Vinni

наперад

----------


## SDS

вверх

----------


## kalita

вниз

----------


## AKON

В задницу

----------


## SDS

В передницу...

----------


## AKON

согласен))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Калита, да покажи ты свою фотку

----------


## Akasey

семсят восемсят

----------


## Mashulya

три _два_ *один* _пуск_

----------


## kalita

3 2 2

----------


## AKON

кэп

----------


## SDS

въезд

----------


## JAHolper

наезд

----------


## AKON

оп

----------


## SDS

Ну и кто на кого наехал?

----------


## AKON

батон крошить начинаешь?

----------


## SDS

Нет. Мне это не интересно.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

КАЛИТА ПОКАЖИ СФОЮ ФОТОКАРТАЧКУ

----------


## AKON

Ты ее не видел?)

----------


## kalita



----------


## AKON

Вот вот

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Нет, ен видел =/
КАЛИТА ПОКАЖИ

----------


## AKON

Тебе не нужно видеть ее

----------


## kalita

> Нет, ен видел =/
> КАЛИТА ПОКАЖИ


Ивиняй, Акон запрещает :nvvccxx:

----------


## AKON

так да)

----------


## JAHolper

как бе, варианты)

выбираем любой понравившийся)

----------


## AKON

Ну на закате поинтереснее)

----------


## JAHolper

зато первая улыбается красиво)

----------


## kalita

О, на закате девушка, моя почти полная тезка, с которой мы апчаимси)

----------


## Sasha

После опеpации, порнозведа интеpесyется y вpача:
- Когда я смогy возобновить ноpмальнyю половyю жизнь?
- Тpyдно сказать, - pастеpялся доктоp,
мне еще никогда не задавали подобного вопpоса после yдаления гланд.

----------


## JAHolper

тры чатыры тры

----------


## Mouse

В канун 14 февраля подходит один мужик к прилавку, и просит у продавца:
-Подайте мне, пожалуйсто, вон ту красную жопу!
-Это не жопа, это сердце!
-Поверь мне, детка, я сорок лет работаю кардиологом и видел настоящее сердце. А теперь подай мне ту жопу!

----------


## JAHolper

три четыре пять, вышел зайчик погулять...

----------


## Mouse

Вдруг охотник выбегает, прямо в зайчика стреляет, но тот встаёт, сплёвывает кровь... и понеслась...

----------


## JAHolper

три четыре семь, охотника кинуло о земь

----------


## Mouse

Абзац. футболистов возят как министров - с мигалками и проч. Я понимаю - детей, а этих за какие заслуги?

----------


## JAHolper

349

----------


## kalita

350

----------


## JAHolper

следующий

----------


## kalita

*JAHolper*, у меня ощущение шо флудим тут только мы

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Идут две бабы с сенокоса. Мимо пролетает парень на мотоцикле.... без головы. Одна:-Кино, штоль, снимают? Вторая:-Ты бы косу на другое плечо переложила....

Реклама телефона. Охлобыстин опоздал в парикмахерскую, Собчак уже там:  -Извини, опоздал. И как, Ксюша, ты всё успеваешь?  Голос за кадром:  -Ну так х@ли- 4 копыта

----------


## JAHolper

> JAHolper, у меня ощущение шо флудим тут только мы


ну и в попу всех остальных)

----------


## kalita

> ну и в попу всех остальных)


в попу - так в попу

----------


## Mouse

Аххха! Вот и настало время для сурьёзного вопроса: вы в очко долбитесь?
(слабонервным ждать следующего вопроса)

----------


## JAHolper

ват зе фак о_О

----------


## Mouse

бугагашеньки. Каждый думает в меру своей распещенности)), ладно, я думаю лучше задать сразу второй вопрос, а то обидятся:
* -А в преференс?*
(вопросы и анекдота про поручика Ржевского)

----------


## JAHolper

=)

----------


## kalita

3 6 0

----------


## JAHolper

ну чё там дальше?

----------


## kalita

362

----------


## Mouse

363, 365
366
367
368
369
370
371
372
373
374
375
376
377
378
379
380
381
382
383
384
385
386
387
388
389
390
391
392
393
394
395
396
397
398
399
400
401
402
403
404
405
406
407
408
409
410
411
412
413
414
415
416
417
418
419
420
421
422
423
424
425
426
427
428
429
430
431
432
433
434
435
436
437
438
439
440
441
442
443
444
445
446
447
448
449
450
451
452
453
454
455
456
457
458
459
460
461
462
463
464
465
466
467
468
469
470
471
472
473
474
475
476
477
478
479
480
481
482
483
484
485
486
487
488
489
490
491
492
493
494
495
496
497
498
499

А вам слабо не повторять за мной?

----------


## kalita

Не слабо

----------


## JAHolper

в экселе растягивал?)

----------


## Mouse

> в экселе растягивал?)


тру флудер признает только блокнот)))

----------


## JAHolper



----------


## kalita



----------


## Mouse

Если гурия страстно целует в уста, 
Если твой собеседник мудрее Христа, 
Если лучше небесной Зухры музыкантша - 
Все не в радость, коль совесть твоя не чиста!
(Омар Хайям)

----------


## JAHolper

мана-мана

----------


## kalita

Чего замерли?

----------


## SDS

Сдохла музыка, умер музыкант...

----------


## Mouse

Вот наелся я арбуза, а уже вечер. Быстро ли я усну?)))

----------


## SDS

А я вот водку пью, и салом закусываю, и кажется мне - что не правильно это, лучше бы арбуза съесть.

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Приходит маленькая, испуганная девочка домой, и говорит маме: - Мама, меня хотели убить! - С чего ты взяла?! - Я сидела, играла в песочнице, потом пришли два мужика, достали стаканы и бутылку, и говорят: - Ебанем по маленькой!

----------


## kalita

Хоть бы цензуру поставили шо ли)

----------


## Mouse

> А я вот ... салом закусываю...


А я вот не могу найти сала. Что за страна, раньше его в магазинах навалом, а сча нету.

----------


## SDS

> А я вот не могу найти сала. Что за страна, раньше его в магазинах навалом, а сча нету.


 Может вымерло?

----------


## Mouse

Я в печали. Сегодня еще камера отказалась работать((

----------


## JAHolper

а цены сейчас на технику... х_х

----------


## Mouse

:6767:

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Я бы написал, да боюсь посадят =/

----------


## SDS

> Я бы написал, да боюсь посадят =/


Учись, студент, так писать, что б у прокуроских от бессилия лысины потели.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Учись, студент, так писать, что б у прокуроских от бессилия лысины потели.


Прости, не студент =/

----------


## kalita

> а цены сейчас на технику... х_х


так-то и доллар

----------


## JAHolper

так то кушать хочется

----------


## kalita

Спасибо за напоминание, надо пойти хоть кофейку сварганить)

----------


## Mouse

только что на перекрестке долбанулись тачки, в Борисове. Подошел бы к вадилам с битой и по башке бы заехал, чтоб правила учили и не гнали на мигающий свет

----------


## SDS

> только что на перекрестке долбанулись тачки, в Борисове. Подошел бы к вадилам с битой и по башке бы заехал, чтоб правила учили и не гнали на мигающий свет


Заедь.
Их - увезут, тебя - посадят.:rtuyrtu:




> Хоть бы цензуру поставили шо ли)


А какую тут цензуру поставишь?
Тут по теме модератор нужен - он и есть цензура.

----------


## JAHolper

так то 11 часов уже

----------


## kalita

> А какую тут цензуру поставишь?


Самое банальное **** где-нибудь в середине слова.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Самое банальное **** где-нибудь в середине слова.


Не ну заувалированый, но мат всё же

----------


## JAHolper

эякуляция о_д

----------


## SDS

Надо напрямую - в голову монтировать.
Монтировкой.

----------


## JAHolper

Ешь чеснок при всяком блюде. Пусть шарахаются люди. Этим можно пренебречь, если хочешь жизнь сберечь.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Я вот думаю, когда будет 498 сообщений, кто-нить напишет 499 сообщение?

----------


## JAHolper

Не бойся, я не упущу шанс сэкономить рубль

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Выйграю я, я просто удалю 500 пост и напишу свой

----------


## JAHolper

ну ты ваще ацке мошенник))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

А то 

кстати, уже 400 :О

----------


## JAHolper

ну с юбилеем нас

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Ай-я-яй, подпортил Юбилей, запэцкал своим постом мой ЧЕТЫРЕХСОТЫЙ!

----------


## JAHolper

твой 400-ый моему 403-ему и в подмётки не годится

----------


## Mr_Vinni

обломайся, у меня 404

----------


## Mouse

убогая система. ни один банкомат в двух кварталах не работает. Деньги перечислили, но Х.. вы их снимите. Пойду на рынок, наберу товара, протяну вместо нала карточку, а на удивлённый вид продавца, скажу: не принимаете "беларуския картки?", тогда запишите на счет горбатого.

----------


## JAHolper

ахах)) меж титек обналичиваем)

*Mr_Vinni*, твой пост вообще отсутствует.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> ахах)) меж титек обналичиваем)
> 
> *Mr_Vinni*, твой пост вообще отсутствует.


где? что? когда?

----------


## JAHolper

конец, здесь, в среду

----------


## Mr_Vinni

я паудаляю посты и будем заново

----------


## JAHolper

[|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||.........]

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Эх, осталось то чуть и 5тыс у меян в кармане

----------


## JAHolper

сейчас удалю всех юзеров и останешься наедине с 413-м сообщением

----------


## Mr_Vinni

а я зарегаюсь во 2е окно

----------


## JAHolper

а я регистрацию закрою

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> а я регистрацию закрою


ай, засранец, да ты мне сам поможешь

----------


## JAHolper

эт да

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> эт да


Чет мы с табой вдваем флудим-флудим, остальные где пропали?

----------


## Mouse

> Чет мы с табой вдваем флудим-флудим, остальные где пропали?


я просто забронировал пост № 500, сижу и жду своей очереди j:

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> я просто забронировал пост № 500, сижу и жду своей очереди j:


а я его удалю и свой напишу

----------


## Mouse

все запринскринено и опечатано. Компромат-с, злоупотребление служебным положением. Статья ... о борьбе с коррупцией.

----------


## kalita

Осталось совсем чуть-чуть пофлудить

----------


## JAHolper

Ага, будешь оплачивать компенсацию морального ущерба всем участникам.

----------


## kalita

> Ага, будешь оплачивать компенсацию морального ущерба всем участникам.



А в чем ущербность-то?

----------


## Mr_Vinni

О, люди^^

дада, набивайте посты, ведите меня к выйгрышу^^

----------


## kalita

> О, люди^^
> 
> дада, набивайте посты, ведите меня к выйгрышу^^


О, Великий! Да будет так, как ты сказал! 

выИгрыш, пишется через "И"

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> О, Великий! Да будет так, как ты сказал! 
> 
> выИгрыш, пишется через "И"


Умная да? Тогда фотку свою покажи

----------


## kalita

> Умная да? Тогда фотку свою покажи


Да не, не умная :546743673:

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Да не, не умная :546743673:


Ленка блин, ну покажи ты фотку

----------


## kalita

> Ленка блин, ну покажи ты фотку


Зачем?

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Зачем?


ну полюбуюсь на тебя ^^
да и обидно, что всех знаешь как выгледят, а тебя нет =/

----------


## kalita

> ну полюбуюсь на тебя ^^
> да и обидно, что всех знаешь как выгледят, а тебя нет =/


ИнтРррига) Не покажу - пущай любопытство тебе кушает

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> ИнтРррига) Не покажу - пущай любопытство тебе кушает


зобаню

----------


## AKON

Лена, не пались перед ним!

----------


## SDS

*Mr_Vinni*, если тебе право дали - научись им пользоваться

----------


## kalita

Ну хоть расшевелились немного)




> Лена, не пались перед ним!


Не буду!

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Ну хоть расшевелились немного)
> 
> 
> 
> Не буду!


ПОкажись зосранко

----------


## Sadist

И тут Блудня буянит,засранец

----------


## kalita

Наш пострел - везде поспел

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Наш пострел - везде поспел


а у тебя 2.5 иль 3 ?

----------


## kalita

> а у тебя 2.5 иль 3 ?


На глаз определять не умеешь?

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> На глаз определять не умеешь?


плоховато видно

----------


## AKON

соберись с мыслями, тряпка.

----------


## kalita

Что-то заскучал народ, давайте уже добьем эти 500 постов)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Что-то заскучал народ, давайте уже добьем эти 500 постов)


Ну так кинь суда свою фотку, они добьют

----------


## AKON

кто они? я Лену видел.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> кто они? я Лену видел.


ну и как она тебе?

----------


## AKON

Не могу тебе сказать

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Не могу тебе сказать


штооо? ах вот ты как с братиком....

----------


## AKON

Да-да, самому смотреть надо)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Да-да, самому смотреть надо)


вдул бы ей если был бы одиноким? О:

----------


## AKON

Я бы всем вдул)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Я бы всем вдул)


недопёх? 

и даже мне? оО

----------


## AKON

А тебе в первую очередь)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> А тебе в первую очередь)


оО попал я, я пробку вставлю

----------


## AKON

Думаешь поможет?))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Думаешь поможет?))


я Вику с собой тоскать буду О:

----------


## AKON

Ты главное вазелин не забудь)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Ты главное вазелин не забудь)


только тронь меня, я же Вику пёхну

----------


## AKON

> только тронь меня, я же Вику пёхну


Твоя самоуверенность тебя же и погубит)
Какой же с тебя тем более пихарь уже, если ты петушок будешь

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Твоя самоуверенность тебя же и погубит)
> Какой же с тебя тем более пихарь уже, если ты петушок будешь


А я ее изнасилую, епт 
а тебе ввалю пинды :О

----------


## AKON

Помнишь песню скидывал тебе, послушай еще раз

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Помнишь песню скидывал тебе, послушай еще раз


Не помню уже 

ай, Артемка ты же дохлик О:

----------


## AKON

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

По соплям настучать хватит.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> 
> По соплям настучать хватит.


проверим?

----------


## AKON

Проверим.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Проверим.


Дружеский спаринг, без обид? Можно даже на ринг.

----------


## AKON

В клетку)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> В клетку)


Ток по яйкам не бить DD

----------


## AKON

Это набивание постов меня уже напрягать начинает)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Это набивание постов меня уже напрягать начинает)


Жа тут 30 постов до конца конкурса, терпи^^

----------


## AKON

А если мы в двоем, то вдвоем получаем приз.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

НУ епт, кто из нас выйграет, тот поделится 
за 499 пост 1тыс, за 500 5тыс, в иэтоге 6 тыс, по 3 на человека)

----------


## AKON

у меня там еще тысяча была за активность вроде)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> у меня там еще тысяча была за активность вроде)


и у меня было 

разбогатеем^^

----------


## AKON

поперло!

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> поперло!


жаль что я холпера немагу зобанить :О

----------


## AKON

а чего его банить?

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> а чего его банить?


да он 100% ждет пока 499 постов набьем, потом 500 оставитО:

----------


## AKON

Врядли

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Врядли


давай  в темпе добьем, да деньги на мобку^^

----------


## AKON

сам отдаст)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

а я могу деньги наличкой забирать D

----------


## AKON

ерунда осталось уже.

----------


## Mouse

Быстрее ведите меня к победе)))))))))))

----------


## AKON

Потерпи

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Быстрее ведите меня к победе)))))))))))


меня^^

----------


## kalita

Почти-почти)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Почти-почти)


почти - не считается

----------


## kalita

Все считается

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Все считается


кинь фотку свою, так за вечер до 1000 дойдем О:

----------


## kalita

> кинь фотку свою, так за вечер до 1000 дойдем О:


Я никуда не спешу :cvzvcvxcvzxcvzxv:

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Я никуда не спешу :cvzvcvxcvzxcvzxv:


не ну жоооопа

----------


## kalita

> не ну жоооопа


Кто? :756:

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Кто? :756:


ты конечно, жалко фотки(

----------


## AKON

Не видать тебе фотки.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Не видать тебе фотки.


штоооо?

----------


## kalita

Что, что

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Что, что


фотку довай

----------


## kalita

Все, давайте уже 500 пост.

----------


## AKON

ну вот вам и 500

----------


## kalita

> ну вот вам и 500


А где спасибо Лене за то что дала возможность кому-то кроме нее подзаработать на халяву? :546743673:

----------


## AKON

Елена, а вам не кажется что вы тоже подзаработали? 

PS Спасибо!

----------


## JAHolper

О, блин, давайте до 1000

----------


## AKON

цены растут

----------


## JAHolper

Ладно, если никто не против и не заметил никаких нарушений, то предлагаю присудить победу участникам kalita (499 - рубль) и AKON (500 - пять рубль).

За призами в личку, за победой в новый конкурс [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Так всё просто, я думал, тут драка будет )))))))

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Админ то у нас  Хакер ))))))  <holper@xakep.ru>

----------


## ROBOKOP72

Хрень какаета

----------

